# init.d scripts



## prsnlcrcl (Dec 16, 2011)

Hello everyone. I seem to be having an issue with my phone where it will not run any init.d scripts. I was running the Axiom ROM before it was shutdown and had a script in there that would set the CPU min/max speeds, but it would not work. It worked fine if I used SetCPU to set on boot, but not with an init.d script. I am now running the AOKP ROM and am using Franco's Kernel. I have downloaded his app from the app store and used the app to adjust the CPU min/max settings and to have it enable hotplug, but the phone still only boots up with the default values. Is there anyone that is able to provide me with some assistance to show me what I am doing wrong? Any assistance would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Edit: I just realized that I accidentally posted this in the GSM forum...I have the CDMA/LTE version. On this issue, it may not matter, but I figured I would add that information here.


----------



## Thracks (Nov 2, 2011)

You might want to check if the init.d folder even exists in /system/etc. I recall a few versions of the AOKP ROM coming with instructions to create this folder manually.


----------



## simplistian (Jan 10, 2012)

First things to check :

Can you execute your script in root explorer ?

Have you set up execute permissions for the script and the init.d folder ?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## kendon (Jan 11, 2012)

since that kernel supports init.d scripts i agree to the theory of the missing x permissions. a fix with adb is easy:


```
<br />
adb remount<br />
adb shell chmod 755 /system/etc/init.d/<NAMEOFYOURSCRIPT><br />
```
then reboot your phone and see if the script runs.


----------

